# 
!        ? (     )?       91 .  91.2.     ,       .       ,       20,    26.
   -    91.2.     . 20  26   .    , ?

----------

10/99
11.   :
...
,    ,   ...

     91

----------


## _01

, ,               ...         91 ,   20(26)  ::condom::

----------


## _01

:          91 ,        -        ,  ?

----------

*_01*,     -     ?  :Smilie: 
-  ,  .

----------

,               ...         91 ,   20(26) 

  91.2 (    )   . .      ,    ",               ..."          ( 91.2  ).

----------

> 91.2


/      ,   ,   ,   20   ,      .

----------


## _01

,       :Redface: ...  ,        , ..    ""...   !! :yes:

----------


## glbuh7

91,2       .

----------

26 !

----------

> 26 !


  ?

----------


## kseniya2

,              26   91

----------

> ,              26   91


 ,

----------


## 111 User

,     .                ,       ,   .
   .    91

----------


## 111 User

** , 20-29          .
         ,  26  ?    -      20-26

----------

,    26          ,       !!       26   :yes:

----------

** ,           10/99 .

----------

,     91 ,   26   !!

----------


## Helen*

,     . 76.    91 51,   , ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> . 76.


    . 


> 91 51

----------


## Svetljak_79

> ,     . 76.    91 51,   , ,


    ,     91.2      .                 - ,    ??              51 91.1      ,     ,       , ,             ???
- ?

----------

:
   76 , 
 76,5 51 -     
 91,2  76,5 -      ?? 
    -   ,

----------


## Svetljak_79

- ?
       ,   ,    2

----------


## Mousy

,
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E1%E0%ED%EA%E0

----------


## rantika

60 ?      SMS  -      76?

----------

,     ,   ,    -      \          ???

----------

> ,     ,   ,    -      \          ???


 . -

----------


## Odin AS

> 10/99
> 11.   :
> ...
> ,    ,   ...
> 
>      91


  ,    91     ,     ,       91.2 -  51?     ?    76.5 -  51    ..    76,5       ...
   ???
 91.2 -  76.5
 76.5 -  51
 99.01.1 -  91.05

----------


## .

> ,       91.2 -  51?


      ,         .       


> .      ,        ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## Odin AS

,          ,   -      240     76.05...     .

----------


## Odin AS

,         76,05?              621  ...    -       91.02?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## Odin AS

,     
91.2 - 51
    ...     :Big Grin: ,      
76.05 - 51 ,     
91.2 - 76.05   .  
99.01.1 - 91.05  . 
  ,  -   76.05,          621    ,      ...
     26,       ...    26     :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,    ?
  91.2  76.05   ,     .   .

----------


## Odin AS

*ZZZhanna*
  ,  .

----------

?
  ,      91/2

----------


## ZZZhanna

:



> ,     
> 91.2 - 51
>     ...

----------

> ?
>   ,      91/2


   ,      76,   -   ,    - " ",    91/2  :Confused:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      76,


    76. 



> -   ,    - " ",    91/2


 ?    .  76  51,  91.2  76.

----------


## Odin AS

**
   ,          91,    ,   91       51...      ,     ,     ,      .
      ,  ,   ,     ,       ,     . .   :

76.05 - 51
91.2 - 76.05
99.01.1 - 91.05

 ,   ,    ,  ,   18        26,    .

----------

> ,     ,


    "  - ",     ,      :
_               .      ,        ,    ,   ,   ._

----------


## .

> ,  ,   ,     ,


  .

----------

> **
>    ,          91,    ,   91       51...


   94  :Lupa: -      51-  91-,  ,    91/2-51!  :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 91/2-51!


    !  :yes:

----------


## Odin AS

* .*
   ,   , ,  4   5  ,    ,    ,     ...   91.02   ...

----------


## Odin AS

,    ,     ,     ,      ,  ...   ,         ,      -       .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,





> 


.......


> 


......*Odin AS*,    !   :Smilie:       .   :Smilie:

----------


## Odin AS

*Glawbuch*
 :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

> *Glawbuch*


   ! :Big Grin:

----------

> 94 -      51-  91-,


    ???? 
,  -   :Confused:

----------


## Odin AS

> _               .      ,        ,    ,   ,   ._


,     ,   ,    ,   91,02        ,       ,          ?

----------


## Odin AS

> 94 -      51-  91-,  ,    91/2-51!


  ,    ?  *    31.10.2000 N 94 (.  18.09.2006) "      -       "* 
  91 "   "        51...  ,   91-51 ,   ,   91 "   "     51  ...  ,    51-91...
 - ...

----------


## Odin AS

> ???? 
> ,  -


 ,    ,      *    31.10.2000 N 94 (.  18.09.2006) "      -       "* _ 91 "   "           ,  ,    ,   , -      ;_ 
 :Wink:

----------


## Odin AS

...  ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Odin AS*,   ,           ...

----------


## Odin AS

*ZZZhanna*
,  ,      ,    ...

----------

> * .*
>    ,   , ,  4   5  ,    ,    ,     ...   91.02   ...


    -     !!!
  (  )         !!!

----------

... ,        ...

----------


## .

-        ?

----------

...      ""

----------

> ...      ""

----------


## .

91  .

----------


## Lurik

,   .                 /. 
1)       
2)    ,  .
3)        .

----------

> ,   .                 /. 
> 1)       
> 2)    ,  .
> 3)        .


1.  91.1
2. 
3.

----------


## Lurik

,     ))

----------

